# Ugly Screensavers



## Organm (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone advise how to get rid of and change the ugly screen savers on a Kindle 3 (keyboard 3g and wi-fi international) with version 3.3 of the firmware.

I assume this would involve a jailbreak?

Many thanks.

Mark


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HI, Organm - welcome to Kindleboards.

You should find what you're looking for here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128704 but be aware that jailbreaking and hacking is against Amazon's ToS and you may void your warranty if you use them.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have a cover for your kindle, just activate it with the bottom switch before opening it.
If you don't have a cover, put it down face down, then activate it before turning it over.

I've had my kindle keyboard for over a year now & the screen savers don't even register in my brain.


----------

